# 9mm Buffalo Bore? Thoughts?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm looking for a good round for my 9 to use as a bear gun while bow hunting CO. I don't want to buy another gun, I want a sufficient ammo. Anyone have experience with Buffalo Bore? What I read looks pretty impressive.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I shoot it in my 10mm and it's rowdy. 

I have not killed anything with it(missed).


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

9mm for bear? Interesting.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Check this out. https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=388


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Check this out. http://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=388


I've seen that story before. I'm not saying that it can't be done, just that it's not the best choice.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

In my limited bear shooting experience, I think any 9mm +p hollow point will suffice...

...in pissing the bear off enough to climb the tree and maul you.

I'd go buy a cheapo Taurus wheel gun in .44mag, but that's me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

9mm is wholly insufficient for realistic bear defense.
Minimum .357 180gr hardcast.
.44 mag is better.


Sure 9mm has worked, so has a .22lr, don't be a damned fool, better yet don't be a dead fool.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

yeah a 9mm is way to light for bear, 357 at minimum and a 44 to start with. Borrow a gun, at least a 45 and use solid tips as a hollow point will not penetrate well in all that fur of a bear.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I'm looking for a good round for my 9 to use as a bear gun while bow hunting CO. I don't want to buy another gun, I want a sufficient ammo. Anyone have experience with Buffalo Bore? What I read looks pretty impressive.


This is the second time I have prayed for you this quarter.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wouldnt do a 9....gotta have more backbone. Find someone with a SW 500 and see ifin you can borrow it...


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I think I would rather have 15+1 in a 9mm with good ammo than 6 in a wheel gun, especially a single action. Considering you are talking about CO and not AK. What is the average sized bear in that area? They are mostly black bears, right?
I will take familiarity over a new bear thumper. In the event you actually have to put some rounds in a bear, you want to be familiar with the gun.

Consider I have 0 experience with bears.......so don't go get killed cause I thought a 9mm was not the worst idea I have heard.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I carried a 454 wheel gun on my Alaska adventures. Why? Because chance of a failure is slim. I practiced with it, a lot. My hunting buddy, who is a Federal Game Warden in Alaska, carried a 10mm in a Glock platform. 

The difference between the fellow in your 9mm link and many of us is experience interacting with bears.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

From what I can tell, the 9mm with a 147grain solid bullet has better ballistics than the 10mm round. The biggest issue I have is weight. I really don't want to carry a heavy, bulky 6" barrel .357. Plus, I am very familiar with the Glock 9mm. No brown bears...only black bears. I also like my chances with 17 more than 6. Realistically, out of 17 I may get lucky and get a few in him. Maybe.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, weight and the true cost of me buying another gun would be more than the cost of the gun.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Buy or borrow at least a short barrel (2”-4”) 44 mag double action and a speed loader. Then go practice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> I'm looking for a good round for my 9 to use as a bear gun while bow hunting CO. I don't want to buy another gun, I want a sufficient ammo. Anyone have experience with Buffalo Bore? What I read looks pretty impressive.


black bear or grizzly? If black bear, I think the 9mm BB would be fine. If Grizzly, I wouldn't want less than a 10mm.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

perdidochas said:


> black bear or grizzly? If black bear, I think the 9mm BB would be fine. If Grizzly, I wouldn't want less than a 10mm.


Only black bear.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> From what I can tell, the 9mm with a 147grain solid bullet has better ballistics than the 10mm round. The biggest issue I have is weight. I really don't want to carry a heavy, bulky 6" barrel .357. Plus, I am very familiar with the Glock 9mm. No brown bears...only black bears. I also like my chances with 17 more than 6. Realistically, out of 17 I may get lucky and get a few in him. Maybe.


You didn't compare apples to apples. Using Buffalo Bore Outdoorsman ammo for both, the 9mm was 147gr at 1100fps, the 10mm was 220 gr at 1200 fps. However, I do agree that for black bear, that may be adequate, but I'd feel safer with the 10mm.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

1100fps... borderline subsonic.

Gonna be a hard no for me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> 1100fps... borderline subsonic.
> 
> Gonna be a hard no for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


.223 for the win.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Why not just quality bear spray. Cheaper, lighter, faster, more fun, YouTube. And it has been proven better then a gun. With a gun you have to actually hit the bear. With the spray you just point it in the correct direction, kinda like a shotgun. Got a good friend that lives in Colorado. He hasn't had any issues with the bears. Said they usually turn and head away without incident. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Why not just quality bear spray. Cheaper, lighter, faster, more fun, YouTube. And it has been proven better then a gun. With a gun you have to actually hit the bear. With the spray you just point it in the correct direction, kinda like a shotgun. Got a good friend that lives in Colorado. He hasn't had any issues with the bears. Said they usually turn and head away without incident.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Because although we normally don't ever see anyone, bear spray doesn't do me any good with the 2 legged creatures. As for the bear threat, it is minimal. Realistically, the sound of the weapon should scare her off. Obviously, anything could happen, but I feel most comfortable with what I have. I'm going to give these rounds a try. I've read a lot of good things about them. Sounds like no-one on here really has any first hand experience with them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chase has had real world experience with bears. He has wrestling matches with them and makes bear soup regularly.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Get some of those rounds and go shoot a few pigs right in the shoulder. See if it works. Heck go ride through gulf breeze and pop a bear. If it dies. Well at least you know they work


jspooney said:


> Because although we normally don't ever see anyone, bear spray doesn't do me any good with the 2 legged creatures. As for the bear threat, it is minimal. Realistically, the sound of the weapon should scare her off. Obviously, anything could happen, but I feel most comfortable with what I have. I'm going to give these rounds a try. I've read a lot of good things about them. Sounds like no-one on here really has any first hand experience with them.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

